# Advice on new clubs?



## JESSIE P (Jul 13, 2010)

Hello!


I have taken quite a bit of time of the game. Looking to really get back into the game because of how much I used to enjoy it. Needless to say over the years my clubs have come up missing . So with that being said I am going to branch out and buy some new stuff. I have never been a very good long iron hitter. I was looking into the Adams I-DEA irons. I have always loved the feel of a Carbite, and Odyssey putters. Could anyone suggest and good set of irons, forgiving driver, and fairway woods for a come back tour? I'm currently 28 years old, have a lot of work ahead of me here. Looking for something to really help me out as far as forgiveness and something I could use for awhile. Thanks for all replies in advance.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I am not bashful. Over the years I have tried Ping, Taylormade, Callaway, and others. To be honest, I went through those clubs quite a few years ago. I currently play Tour Edge equipment. Geo Max 2 irons 5-LW. My 4 iron is a Tour Edge JMax Ironwood. I have played the TE stuff for the past 10+ years, and have no plans to change brands. Just good, solid, forgiving equipment. Their pricing will still allow you to feed your family. Now if you want to spend a lot of money, TE also has their "Exotic" line of clubs which are priced along the same lines as the bigger club companies. I have been able to text their Exotics, and will repeat what I told the folks who sent them to me to try out. They don't play any better for me than the Geo Max line. 

Personally I don't think one brand of club is any better than another, as long as the clubs are fitted to the golfer's swing. If a golfer is not going to get fitted, then a less expensive set of clubs will probably play the same, as a more expensive set. I just don't believe the price of a set of clubs has an impact on the score a golfer will shoot......all other things being equal. I was in Texas on business, and was invited to play at Colonial. Couldn't pass that up, but I had no clubs with me. So, I stopped off at a place called Academy Sports, and I purchased a set of "Womens" clubs for $89. 14 clubs and a bag. I shot an 88 with them. Why womens clubs? Because of the shaft flex, and I left them in Texas for my niece to have since she was planning on taking up the game.

As for my woods, I have a local club builder who knows my swing pretty well who build components for me. Again, you can't beat fitted clubs, (putter, woods, or irons) 

If you would like some more info on TE products just message me. I can hook you up with a store that has great pricing, and truly believes in quality service after the sale.


----------



## JESSIE P (Jul 13, 2010)

FrogsHair said:


> I am not bashful. Over the years I have tried Ping, Taylormade, Callaway, and others. To be honest, I went through those clubs quite a few years ago. I currently play Tour Edge equipment. Geo Max 2 irons 5-LW. My 4 iron is a Tour Edge JMax Ironwood. I have played the TE stuff for the past 10+ years, and have no plans to change brands. Just good, solid, forgiving equipment. Their pricing will still allow you to feed your family. Now if you want to spend a lot of money, TE also has their "Exotic" line of clubs which are priced along the same lines as the bigger club companies. I have been able to text their Exotics, and will repeat what I told the folks who sent them to me to try out. They don't play any better for me than the Geo Max line.
> 
> Personally I don't think one brand of club is any better than another, as long as the clubs are fitted to the golfer's swing. If a golfer is not going to get fitted, then a less expensive set of clubs will probably play the same, as a more expensive set. I just don't believe the price of a set of clubs has an impact on the score a golfer will shoot......all other things being equal. I was in Texas on business, and was invited to play at Colonial. Couldn't pass that up, but I had no clubs with me. So, I stopped off at a place called Academy Sports, and I purchased a set of "Womens" clubs for $89. 14 clubs and a bag. I shot an 88 with them. Why womens clubs? Because of the shaft flex, and I left them in Texas for my niece to have since she was planning on taking up the game.
> 
> ...


Yeah I hear you on getting fitted. I went today to hit some clubs at Scheels. The people there didn't know much so I wasn't really confident in what she had to say. For drivers I hit the Diablo, Burner, and the Cobra S2. The Cobra felt great compared to the other two and it was over 100-125 cheaper than the other two I hit. I didn't really try out any irons just yet but I like your idea on the Tour Edge. Being i'm just getting back into the swing of things I wouldn't mind trying a Tour Edge hybrids. I have read some pretty good reviews about the Tour Edge hybrids and a lot of them saying there a great bang for the buck. I hate hitting on those swing simulator screens, I much rather prefer to hit the club at the range to get a true feel for it.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

most brands are very similiar I love my srixons they feel geat to me and are pretty forgiving. I agree with getting fitted and then just find a shop where you can demo some clubs to see if you can find one you like. Good luck


----------



## JESSIE P (Jul 13, 2010)

Surtees said:


> most brands are very similiar I love my srixons they feel geat to me and are pretty forgiving. I agree with getting fitted and then just find a shop where you can demo some clubs to see if you can find one you like. Good luck



Yeah defiantly need to find a proshop that allows you to test clubs on the range. I hate those tv screen simulators. Just something about seeing my ball take flight and watch it from start to finish lol.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

yes the screen can give you an idea but hittiing a club in the real world is the true test.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

There is no comparison on hitting off a mat into a screen, and hitting off real turf on to real turf. Real turf tells it like it is. Mats tend to hide swing issues prior to, and at impact. Plus if the computer is not calibrated correctly, or just out of whack just a little, what you see on the screen may not be what you actually hit. Then there's the problem with using well used, worn out balls. I could tell you some stories of computer generated hitting stations.....


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

As far as irons are concerned from experience the 'Mizuno' brand are top class. I ones I would recommend entirely depends on your handicap and level of ability. If you are a lower handicap player I cannot speak highly enough of the 'Mizuno MP3' series blades. They actually go at least 10 metres a club further right through the irons. When you hit the sweet spot you really get a good feel for the club. 

I personally haven't used a cavity back style for quite some time but if your handicap is around the 10 - 12 mark or lower then go for the 'Mizuno MP3' series blades ... you won't be disappointed.

Hope that helps.

Cheers


----------

